# my albino Royal Blues



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

my albino royal blues plus a small albino maze leopard. got them all from Rick at CAF...all were eating my beefheart mix within 30 min.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I love that last photo. They have certainly settled in fast.


----------

